# advance recoat time?



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

why such a long recoat time for advance? I'm putting a super thin coat on, with a brush, and it's dry to touch in 30 min.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Imo Ben moore states this time to cover liability for possible failure of product. 
We never have encountered issues with multiple coats in one day.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

great, thx Zoomer. I'll be having about 2.5 hours between coats. can't believe it'll make a difference. there is no need to sand between coats.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The reason for the long re coat time is that Advance, being an alkyd, dries by oxidation which requires exposure to oxygen. Being water borne, the solvent evaporates fairly quickly and it gets dry to touch fairly soon. However, just like any other alkyd the resins take several hours to oxidize. 


Re coating before it has time to oxidize fully deprives the first coat of oxygen to an extent and therefore retards oxidation and slows the curing process even more. 

We've discussed this here several times and some people have noticed that the film does not cure as quickly and doesn't always get quite as hard, if the re coat times are not respected. 

Personally, I've done it both ways and have seen some evidence that the above is true. My advice would be to respect the re coat times at least on high traffic surfaces. I don't mind to coat crown molding or some equally low traffic surface twice in one day, but I don't like to do it on doors or baseboard where you really want the most durable film possible. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

oh ok! that sounds more scientific! thx jmays!!!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I've used a lot of Advance, and totally agree with JMayspaint and his rationale. As has been mentioned before, go with BM recoat times when using darker colors, or you may come back in 3 weeks and the coating is not what it should be in terms of hardness!


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

kd. I'm using white though?


----------



## NotAChemist (Jan 23, 2016)

Jmays is right. I know some people recoat faster, but I'd recommend the full 16 minimum if not overnight. In addition to what he said, it can permanently effect the hardness of the finish due to not curing completely. It's also possible with coatings like these that recoating too quickly can cause alligatoring as the first and second coat dry (and subsequently contract) at different rates. I haven't seen it with Advance specifically, but it's a possibility.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

you all are awesome! thx for the info!


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> I've used a lot of Advance, and totally agree with JMayspaint and his rationale. As has been mentioned before, go with BM recoat times when using darker colors, or you may come back in 3 weeks and the coating is not what it should be in terms of hardness!


I did not write as clearly as I meant to. He is right about re-coat times, regardless of color, for the reasons he pointed out. Additionally, I have found out through personal experience, that the darker colors make the cure issue really apparent.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> The reason for the long re coat time is that Advance, being an alkyd, dries by oxidation which requires exposure to oxygen. Being water borne, the solvent evaporates fairly quickly and it gets dry to touch fairly soon. However, just like any other alkyd the resins take several hours to oxidize.
> 
> 
> Re coating before it has time to oxidize fully deprives the first coat of oxygen to an extent and therefore retards oxidation and slows the curing process even more.
> ...


Absolutely correct. Well said, though we have had no issues with Advance.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Well I was almost ready to pull the trigger on 2nd coating my Advance mantle today. I had the first coat drying nicely, and dried to the touch everywhere with heat going, but I figured I better check on this thread and get a second, third, fourth opinion on recoating today. I decided it wasn't worth compromising the quality... So thanks to all your past inputs. They are still helping someone. 

I made good progress anyways today, unmasking the mantle, back-masking the cabinets and fireplace, sanding, cleaning, shellac prime, then Elmers filler nail holes and carpentry jointery, then red, patch, sand clean caulk, and 2nd prime. then a light sand, clean, red patch 2 tiny dots, and spray the Black Night 2136-10


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

I am painting a large medicine cabinet with Advance white satin. I was going to put 2 coats on tomorrow, but I think I will wait a day between coats now that I have read Jmays comment. Thanks.

futtyos


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> The reason for the long re coat time is that Advance, being an alkyd, dries by oxidation which requires exposure to oxygen. Being water borne, the solvent evaporates fairly quickly and it gets dry to touch fairly soon. However, just like any other alkyd the resins take several hours to oxidize.
> 
> 
> Re coating before it has time to oxidize fully deprives the first coat of oxygen to an extent and therefore retards oxidation and slows the curing process even more.
> ...



Does a fan speed up the oxidation process? Yes, I know that a fan will speed up solvent evaporation, but I'm specifically curious about the oxidation process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oliver Woodworks Florida (Mar 16, 2021)

Jmayspaint said:


> The reason for the long re coat time is that Advance, being an alkyd, dries by oxidation which requires exposure to oxygen. Being water borne, the solvent evaporates fairly quickly and it gets dry to touch fairly soon. However, just like any other alkyd the resins take several hours to oxidize.
> 
> 
> Re coating before it has time to oxidize fully deprives the first coat of oxygen to an extent and therefore retards oxidation and slows the curing process even more.
> ...


Totally agree. Cabinets wait the recommended time ... trim go ahead if you know it has an extended amount of time ... 

Like even shooting shaker can rust””””” paint. Could take a month to dry completely is you don’t allow it to cure between coats ... 

It’s a good paint but I do prefer sw classic over bm. When not using a 2 part ...


----------

